
Jupyter Dashboards Layout Extension - stared
http://jupyter-dashboards-layout.readthedocs.io
======
pweissbrod
In my team we use jupyter as a means of socializing somewhat-digested data
intel among educated team members. The idea of using jupyter as dashboard
material is ideal for us. It makes a quick and powerful information radiator.

That being said there are many directions jupyter can expand from here. Ive
invested time experimenting with numerous jupyter extensions only to see
several of them die on the vine.

Given the high amount of flux in jupyter/ipython I'd be reticent to adopt this
tech in earnest unless I saw it within some greater roadmap of long-term
jupyter support. I want to avoid hitching my wagon to soon-to-be-abandoned
great ideas.

~~~
williamstein
Good: Jupyter will hopefully stick around for a long time. I just spent a ton
of working writing a new separate implementation of the whole compatible
Jupyter stack for CoCalc, and Kyle Kelly at Netflix has similarly written
another implementation for their use (see nteract).

Ugly: My impression is that the current “jupyter extension” API is actually
being deprecated in favor a completely different presumably better API that
JupyterLab will use. I think the Jupyter devs have a vision that involves
everybody rewriting all their extensions against a new API... Regarding
extensions, CoCalc also can’t possibly work with Classical Jupyter notebook
extensions, so I personally plan to rewrite several popular extensions for
CoCalc (I’ve done some already).

Bad: The Jupyter project seems to be very heavily funded and reliant on
Moore/Sloane/NSF. I know that Fernando Perez put a huge amount of effort into
helping to get some of these grants, which are I think well over 10million
total by now, and I think these grants fund numerous fulltime positions. I’m
personally also worried that the grants will run out, not get extended, and
the project will be in major trouble as a result. Fortunately, at least soem
developers like Jason Grout and Chris Colbert are fulltime at companies (e.g.,
Bloomberg, maybe Continuum Analytics), so they have more stable funding. Also,
CoCalc (my company) isn’t dependent on grants, and we will be around for a
long time.

------
detaro
Big fan of having an easy to find "understanding the use-case" section in the
docs!

------
minimaxir
Looking at the examples provided, you still need to implement your own
dashboard widgets _by hand_ using HTML/Polymer (outside of simple libraries
with native support like Bokeh), which is the actual time-consuming part of
making dashboards that working with Jupyter doesn't mitigate.

That said, the use case of sharing dashboards is interesting, albeit not a new
feature relative to existing solutions like Tableau/Looker.

------
leblancfg
Lovely stuff! Any working examples / demos of this anywhere on the web?

